# Horned frog prolapsed bum! Help!!



## geckogirl85 (Oct 18, 2008)

my horned frog has a huge mass of his insides sticking out of his bum. i think its his bum cos its in the right area and doesnt look like its a cut near the area. is this common? help please cos i think he is in pain. i think im gonna have to send him to heaven.


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

There is a recipe on here somewhere for a sugar bath, he should recover do not send him on his way to heaven please

Just found this link

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/218613-please-help-advice-needed.html

Even better link with the recipe

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/171507-red-eyed-tree-frog-gooey.html

Good luck with him and fingers crossed


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

It sounds like it's a prolapse.

Please read the "Gooey bum" topic, both myself and Andrew from Pollywog offered good advice on there that should be useful here too 

Lotte***


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

agree with the above help, sugar bath and honey bath is very helpful. either this will work or you can take him/her to the vets and they can put it back in. It does happen with all animals, dont worry. There is no need to send him to heaven, he will probably make a full recovery, i saw your RIP thread posted an hr before this, hows he doing? did he pass or is he still with us?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*vet*

try taking him to a vet and see what they say..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

think he died


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

I don't know if it's the same one as the RIP thread was posted 30mins before she asked for help, I'm confused now :blush:








Today, 05:58 PM 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/geckogirl85.htmlgeckogirl85








Regular








Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: colchester essex
Posts: 50 









*RIP abi the pacman frog (horned frog)* 
Abi my pacman frog (horned frog) died today from a prolapsed bum. hope she is all fixed in froggy heaven. will miss you!!


Today, 06:33 PM 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/geckogirl85.htmlgeckogirl85








Regular








Join Date: Oct 2008
Location: colchester essex
Posts: 50 









*Horned frog prolapsed bum! Help!!* 
my horned frog has a huge mass of his insides sticking out of his bum. i think its his bum cos its in the right area and doesnt look like its a cut near the area. is this common? help please cos i think he is in pain. i think im gonna have to send him to heaven.
__________________


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Renfield said:


> I don't know if it's the same one as the RIP thread was posted 30mins before she asked for help, I'm confused now :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats what has confused me! hope froggy is ok!


----------



## Bobby D (Sep 30, 2008)

I worked at a turkey farm for a few years and saw it a few times , and same with sheep. You can put them back in but get a vet to do it! Hope froggie gets better!!!


----------

